# Circuito de pedal reverb (delay o retardo)



## luis_elpibeorellana

holas solo necesito saber si alguno tiene un circuito de pedal de reverb. gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion

Te dejo un modelo sencillo, cualquier cosa especifica con mas detalle.

http://hammer.ampage.org/files/reverb_sd.gif 

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Es verdad que puedes hacer un pedal   Delay Con los MN3007 y el MN3101,  y por lo antiguo que son estos integrados, solo he podido conseguir el MN3007 , pero dejando esos clasicos Delay he podido descubrir el PT2399 que es un I.C para hacer efectos delay y lo mejor puede ser  realizable, por ser más comercial que los anteriores y no ser un imposible.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Claro, si lo que querías era un delay, era mas fácil encontrar circuitos actualizados, con respecto al integrado tiene reemplazos como el KA3101 y el  ECG1639, desconocidos por cierto,  no sabía que era difícil encontrarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Los IC´S MN3007 y el MN3101 se consiguen, pero valen U$ 40 el par

SAD1024 
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/preview/2998214.html 

TDA1022 
http://www.synthdiy.com/files/2003/TDA1022-b.pdf 
http://www.synthdiy.com/files/2003/tda1022.pdf 

Si quieren buscar algo mas: "Bucket‑Brigade Device" que es el principio del sistema de retardo analogo 

http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elect39.htm


----------



## Mostdistortion

Habria que buscar uno de 1024 etapas, claro.

Feliz navidad para todos!


----------



## andree_127

hola zopilote, puedes subir el diagrama de tu efecto porfa...
d antemano gracias.


----------



## kaká_2008

aqui lo tienes amigo...
pasate por 

www.tonepad.com

hay muchos efectos...

saludos!


----------



## andree_127

gracias brother me salvaste .....saludos


----------



## andree_127

Ola  gente del foro, la verdad recien me anime a armar el delay y ya lo acabe pero no suena, es mas hay un zumbido constante quisiera saber si ese diagrama esta bien hecho o yo soy el que esta mal .
Gracias


----------



## A.V.

Calculo que por el tiempo que pasó ya lo habrás hecho andar. 
Ese circuito anda perfectamente. Tenés que tener un error.
Saludos.


----------



## Libard

Muchas gracias kaka por enviar tus efects


----------



## andree_127

ola como estan el delay me funciono bien y anda correctamente todo gracias a ustedes. weno ahora me gustaria darle efecto a una consola monoral (8 preamplificadores 1 ecualizador y 1 amplificador) que tengo ahi y mi duda es como hacerlo, ya que no creo q se necesite 1 delay por cada preampli .no?
saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Debes agregarle un bus a cada canal para que llegue a un nuevo mezclador, que finalmente ira conectado al mezclador principal como si se fuera otro canal.


----------



## andree_127

disculpa mi ignorancia pero no me quedo muy claro, podias esplicarlo un poco  mas detallado. osea de donde saco ese "bus"


----------



## andree_127

Hola me fabrique otro delay y tambien anda perfecto uno quiero usarlo para la consola como pregunte arriba, y otro para mi guitarra. Mi pregunta es, como hacerle un boton (o switch) para silenciar el efecto pero sin que se baje tanto el volumen


----------



## luis vera

Amigos,
Les adjunto fotos de un delay que he armado pero por falta de tiempo no he realizado el diagrama... compré la pcb ya hecha y con los componentes descritos es facil su armado, en mi país todo ha salido por US$ 10 , quizás alguno de ustedes pueda diseñarlo de mis fotos... funciona ok.
Saludos y feliz día de la amistad,


----------



## SERBice

ando buscando un circuito de delay (algo obvio, por eso estoy aqui)...


lo que necesito es algo compacto, economico, de bajo consumo y alimentado con 9v (bateria), la idea es ponerlo en una guitarra electrica.

@ *luis vera* : Que circuito has usado puntualmente para tu delay?, es qeu veo varios links en este topico y no se cualusaste (nota: no los pude abrir por falta de ram, tengo un trabajo muy importante abierto en photoshop y no puedo cerrarlo de momento, no peudo abrir pdf, consumen mucha ram  )


----------



## joako666

Te recomiendo este. Funciona bien. El problema es que tienes que comprar el integrado por internet, porque en los almacenes es escaso.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORCSmMRCBWo

saludos

Hola Luis Vera. Se ve bien ese circuito. Me podrias hacer el favor de decirme de que tamaño es el PCB, para ver si puedo hacerlo a partir de la foto? 
De antemano muchas gracias.
saludos


----------



## luis vera

Serbice, es un circuito que encontre caminando por algunas tiendas que venden pcb´s de proyectos varios en mi pais ... funciona desde +/- 9 v a 15v dc para una consola de audio se adapta facilmente... quiero hacerle unos cambios para usarlo con bateria de 9v tomando como base el circuito del rebote delay 2.5 que es parecido, es preferible diseñarlo como pedal.
Les adjunto fotos de uno de mis proyectos..

Joako666, El tamaño del PCB es de 8.5x5.3 cms 

Prometo darme un espacio de tiempo para el diseño del circuito... disculpen no haberlo compartido completo.
Saludos.


----------



## joako666

Bien. gracias por el dato. Me pondre a hacer el impreso.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

muy buen post el de fogonazo, me gusto el circuito con TDA1022...peeero funciona bien??

por otro lado...por qué utiliza tantos flip-flops y compuertas NAND para generar 2 señales de clokc opuestas?

con 1 oscilador biestable y una negadora transistorizada...no sirve???

digo para hacerlo mas pequeño barato y de menor consumo.

saludos.


----------



## joako666

Bueno: Aqui esta el PCB.

Lo hice en corel draw. espero este bien. en caso de algun error, dejo el archivo de corel, para que lo puedan retocar.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo estoy diseñando el circuito del TDA1022 pero con el agregado del MN3101 como oscilador biestable doble...

o sea que fusiones 2 circuitos separados....pero basicamente deberia funcionar...

por otro lado, siempre veo que a los osciladores lo alimentan con 15 volts negatiivos...para que la señal de salida este por debajo del 0V

la idea no es igual que alimentarlo al revez?? simplemente colocamos los +15Vcc en la masa del circuito y el 0V en donde iria el Vcc??

debido a que es la misma diferencia de potencial

saludos.


----------



## algp

DJ DRACO dijo:


> muy buen post el de fogonazo, me gusto el circuito con TDA1022...peeero funciona bien??
> 
> por otro lado...por qué utiliza tantos flip-flops y compuertas NAND para generar 2 señales de clokc opuestas?
> 
> saludos.


 
En el post de fogonazo hay 2 links sobre TDA1022, pero ambos son datasheets mas que circuitos de aplicacion completos.

Un circuito de delay con aplicaciones musicales usualmente incluye mas cosas: realimentacion, mezcla de señal directa con señal retardada...

En el primer link, que esta en ingles , en la etapa de oscilador indica: "... with elimination of overlap.. ". es decir... posiblemente se pueden hacer circuitos mas sencillos, pero este lo hicieron asi para "garantizar" que no exista overlap entre ambas señales. Un inversor simple invirtiendo una de las 2 señales no garantiza que no haya overlap.

El overlap es cuando ambas señales estan activas al mismo tiempo. Tomando en cuenta como trabaja un IC BBD supongo que el efecto de un overlap seria simplemente eliminar todo el retardo de la linea. Alguna vez he visto algun diagrama de algun efecto comercial que usa MN300X y en lugar de usar su "clock" habitual MN3101 usaba algun otro IC CMOS comun. Busca diagramas y te puede dar una idea....


----------



## DJ DRACO

es que yo ya tengo ambos integrados:

el tda1022
el mn3101
el lm741

la idea es que con ésto yo puedo formar toda la linea de delay, mi pregunta es si funciona bien..?

despues la mezcla de señal de entrada limpia con la delay la hago con un resistor variable obviamente en configuración de balance...

y asi con el swicht de encendido y apagado...

saludos.


----------



## algp

DJ DRACO.

Supongo que sonara similar a otro CI BBD. No lo he probado nunca. No puedo asegurar que el MN3101 sea compatible con el TDA1022. Habria que analizar los datasheets correspondientes. 

Te recomiendo examinar diagramas de delay o reberb que usan circuitos integrados tipo BBD ( MN300X, tda1022, etc ), y ver las etapas que contiene para poder realizar algo similar.

Antes de entrar la señal al BBD siempre hay un filtro pasobajo. Luego otro a la salida. La frecuencia de corte del filtro paso-bajo depende de la frecuencia del oscilador que se usa para el IC BBD.

La realimentacion, la mezcla es cosa de experimentar. Supongo que sabras que con ICs BBD tambien se puede hacer chorus y flanger. Diagramas hay muchos por ahi en la red.

Por ultimo... no puedo asegurar que tanto afecte a la señal final ( tal vez un poco , dependiendo del circuito ) , pero seguramente podras encontrar sin problema y a precio muy razonable op. amps. mas adecuados para audio que el LM741. TL072 por ejemplo es economico y bastante mejor que el LM741, sin llegar a ser un op. amp. especializado para audio ( caro ).

Si te fijas en diagramas de efectos comerciales ( Boss, Dod, Ibanez ) es poco comun que usen LM741 y similares ( LM1458 ) para la señal de audio.


----------



## luis vera

Joako, el Pcb quedo perfecto... felicitaciones.
Luis Vera

Amigos,
Les envio un proyecto BBD que les puede ayudar... basado en el PT2399.
Luis Vera


----------



## andree_127

ola me interesa mucho el reverb de joako666 y me gustaria usarlo junto con mi delay de tonepad 2.5 : mi pregunta es como los junto

gruitarra>>reverb>>delay   o   guitarra>>delay>>reverb


----------



## andree_127

ahora que veo bien los diagramas, ambos son Delay alguien no tiene un circuito de Reverb que tambien use el ic pt2399


----------



## Fogonazo

andree_127 dijo:


> ahora que veo bien los diagramas, ambos son Delay alguien no tiene un circuito de Reverb que tambien use el ic pt2399


Un Rever es un Delay en el que se re-alimenta la señal de salida nuevamente a la entrada.
Corrigiendo eso y el tiempo de retardo ambos son lo mismo.


----------



## andree_127

gracias por la aclaracion, me puedes decir como hacerle un switch para silenciar el efecto pero sin que se baje tanto el volumen al circuito de tonepad.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

andree_127 dijo:


> gracias por la aclaracion, me puedes decir como hacerle un switch para silenciar el efecto pero sin que se baje tanto el volumen al circuito de tonepad.


Esto sería lo más sencillo


----------



## andree_127

¿Asi estaria bien? disculpen mi ignorancia 
saludos


----------



## cox

luis vera dijo:


> Joako, el Pcb quedo perfecto... felicitaciones.
> Luis Vera
> 
> Amigos,
> Les envio un proyecto BBD que les puede ayudar... basado en el PT2399.
> Luis Vera


¡¡¡TE PASASTE PIBITOOO!!!! 

Agendado, será lo proximo que construya este mes 

Muchas gracias por compartirlo, ya veremos como va

un saludo,


----------



## Jakke

Alguien sabe si el circuito que nos dejó zopilote lleva algun tipo de switch?
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola gente, entre todos los circuitos de delay, reverb y etc que encontre y que estoy por fabricar para ver cómo funcionan...

este circuito me llama la atención pues tiene varios jacks...los cuales me confunden un poco...y no termino de entender si ese circuito cumple su función o hace falta algun circuito extra???

por lo q*UE* veo falta la etapa q*UE* genera el delay...esta es solo una etapa de acondicionamiento

dejo la imagen


----------



## Fogonazo

Te confunde porque ese NO es el esquema del "Rever", es la sección Send & Return del Reverberador.
Donde dice: "To rever Input" es la salida hacia el reverberador
Donde dice: "From Rever output" es el retorno del reverberador


----------



## opelk180

Parece ser un circuito para usar con un tanque de reber a resortes como esta:


----------



## julienalexander

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un Rever es un Delay en el que se re-alimenta la señal de salida nuevamente a la entrada.
> Corrigiendo eso y el tiempo de retardo ambos son lo mismo.



Eso significaria que desde la salida del 'reverberador' a la entrada del mismo se le conecta una resistencia y listo? Y con ajuste suficiente se transforma en reverb?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los compañeros del foro, saludos!


----------



## Electronec

He realizado el circuito del Datasheet del MN3007, sin éxito.
En lugar de utilizar el operacional AN6551 del esquema, he utilizado el TL072 que en principio da igual.
El resto del esquema, lo he respetado tal cual.
Tras fallido resultado, me he centrado en pruebas de amplificación con las etapas operacionales y no sé que estaré haciendo mal pero no amplfican nada.
A ver si alguno de ustedes me puede comentar algo sobre el esquema, (alimentación simétrica, uso de la entrada inversora ....etc)

Aqui el esquema:



Saludos y gracias.


----------



## algp

No lo he analizado a fondo, pero las etapas con operacional son solo filtros paso bajo creo que con ganancia unitaria ( excepto el operacional IC2, pines 6,7,8 que controla la realimentacion.

Si conectando la señal de entrada a un amplificador externo puedes escuchar algo, tambien deberias poder escuchar algo al conectar el amplificador externo a las salidas de los operacionales de cada etapa.

Un punto muy importante es la tension en el pin 4 de IC1, es la tierra virtual para el circuito. Deberias poder medir aproximadamente Vcc/2 en ese punto y lo mismo en las salidas de los operacionales. Si Vcc es 9V por ejemplo deberias tene 4.5V en ese punto.

El diagrama me parece que es correcto.

Cuentanos mas que tienes en cada punto.


----------



## Electronec

algp dijo:
			
		

> Un punto muy importante es la tension en el pin 4 de IC1, es la tierra virtual para el circuito. Deberias poder medir aproximadamente Vcc/2 en ese punto y lo mismo en las salidas de los operacionales. Si Vcc es 9V por ejemplo deberias tene 4.5V en ese punto.



Probaré y comentaré los resultados.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Hola algp....y a todos.

Hoy con un poco de tiempo libre, he probado lo que me digistes:
Gracias a tus indicaciones, me he dado cuenta, de que los dos TL 072 estaban estropesdos. Ni por asomo me daban Vcc/2, con 12Vcc, medía 3V en vez de 6V. Los tenía por ahí guardados sin saberlo.
Busqué otros y perfecto (LM 4558) Vcc/2.

Pero ahora tengo el problema del MN 3007 y MN 3101. Estén en el circuito o no, el delay no funciona, creo que despues de tantas pruebas me los e cargado.
Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## algp

Conecta una señal de audio a la entrada del circuito. Conecta un amplificador externo a varios puntos del circuito para verificar hasta donde llega la señal. Es recomendable usar un condensador en serie con la conexion al amplificador externo. Usualmente esta incluido en la entrada del amplificador, pero para mayor seguridad ponlo. Unos 10uF.

Puedes ir probando punto por punto. En el pin 2 de IC1 deberias poder escuchar la señal de entrada. Luego ver si escuchas algo en el pin 8 de IC1.

Supongo que en la union de las resistencias de 5.6K ( entre los pines 7 y 8 del MN3007 ) deberias poder escuchar la señal de salida.

Si en ese punto no escuchas nada y si escuchas algo en puntos anteriores *tal vez* tengas algun problema con el MN3007 ( una pena, un CI caro y dificil de conseguir ).

Digo tal vez porque hay otras cosas que podrian hacer que no escuches nada a la salida. Si el MN3101 no funciona correctamente el MN3007 tampoco lo hara.

Si tienes un multimetro con frecuencimetro deberias ( supongo, no le he comprobado ) poder medir una frecuencia del orden de algunos KHz.

Por ultimo... en el pin 2 de IC2 deberias poder escuchar algo si el MN3007 esta trabajando correctamente. Y en el pin 8 de IC2 podrias escuchar algo dependiendo de la posicion del potenciometro Echo Control.

Cuentanos donde escuchas y donde no.


----------



## Electronec

Nuevamente gracias por responder:



> Conecta una señal de audio a la entrada del circuito. Conecta un amplificador externo a varios puntos del circuito para verificar hasta donde llega la señal. Es recomendable usar un condensador en serie con la conexion al amplificador externo. Usualmente esta incluido en la entrada del amplificador, pero para mayor seguridad ponlo. Unos 10uF.
> 
> Puedes ir probando punto por punto. En el pin 2 de IC1 deberias poder escuchar la señal de entrada. Luego ver si escuchas algo en el pin 8 de IC1.


Todo este seguimiento está realizado y con éxito.
Hice un puente entre los pines 3 → 7 y 8 del MN 3007 para saltarme esta etapa y que la señal pasara directamente solo por los operacionales y hasta ahí todo bien.



> Supongo que en la union de las resistencias de 5.6K ( entre los pines 7 y 8 del MN3007 ) deberias poder escuchar la señal de salida.


Tambien probé y lamento que ahí me doy de cabeza..........sin éxito!!!



> Si tienes un multimetro con frecuencimetro deberias ( supongo, no le he comprobado ) poder medir una frecuencia del orden de algunos KHz.


No tengo este medio de medida. Revisaré los componentes adyacentes por si algún valor no es correcto.



> Si en ese punto no escuchas nada y si escuchas algo en puntos anteriores *tal vez* tengas algun problema con el MN3007 ( una pena, un CI caro y dificil de conseguir ).


No creas que es tan dificil de conseguir. He leido en en el Foro lo mismo, pero en la tienda donde suelo comprar lo encargué y en dos dias lo tuve.
El precio del MN 3007 → 4,10 Euros
El precio del MN 3101 → 4 Euros

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Hola de nuevo algp y a todos:

Comento que al final resolví mi problema con el delay/retardo.
Tenia un absurdo fallo con una pista en el MN3101.
Como biem decias compañero algp, si el MN3101 falla, el MN3007 no funciona.

Ahora funciona de maravilla, ( por si alguien lo quiere construir ), pero personalmente no me convece mucho el sonido, es demasiado grave debido al filtro paso bajo, es cuestión de cambiar valores al gusto de cada uno.
Quiero investigar con el montaje que propuso Fogonazo:



Gracias y saludos.


----------



## algp

Me alegro que hayas podido resolver el problema.

Yo te recomendaria continuar con una calculadora y un poco de teoria.

El MN3007 tiene 1024 etapas. El MN3008 tiene 2048 etapas, el MN3005 tiene 4096 etapas.
El retardo logrado es proporcional al numero de etapas.

Los filtros paso bajo a la entrada y la salida del BBD ( MN3007 o MN3008 o cualquier otro BBD ) sirven para evitar frecuencias mayores a la mitad de la frecuancia de muestreo ( el famoso teorema de Nyquist ).

El filtro de entrada debe eliminar frecuencias mayores a la mitad de la frecuancia de muestreo para evitar distorsiones en el muestreo. El filtro de salida debe eliminar frecuencias mayores a la mitad de la frecuencia de muestreo para evitar armonicos introducidos por el muestreo.

Es cierto que no se esta digitalizando la señal, pero si se esta muestreando.

Entonces....  si aumentas la frecuencia de reloj ( variando el circuito asociado a MN3101 ) el tiempo de retardo del BBD ( MN3007, MN3008, etc ) disminuye, pero aumenta la frecuencia maxima que puede pasar por el circuito. Entonces la frecuencia de corte de los filtros paso bajo ( de entrada y salida ) tambien aumenta.

Entonces habria que recalcular los filtros de entrada salida para la nueva frecuencia del MN3101, la cual seria necesario medirla ( el datasheet del MN3101 no indica una formula , solo unos graficos )

Entonces si se usa un BBD con mayor cantidad de etapas se puede aumentar la frecuencia de reloj, sin que disminuya mucho el retardo. ( Ver los datasheets para comprobar maxima frecuencia de reloj y maximo ancho de banda del IC )

La frecuencia de muestreo se considera la frecuancia que puedes medir a la salida del MN3101.

Otra alternativa que se me ocurre es mezclar la señal directa de entrada ( sin filtrar ) con la de salida del efecto. En esa forma tendrias todos los armonicos por lo menos de la señal sin retardo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Puedo proponer una cosita al respecto de todos estos comentarios...??

Me gustaria realmente mucho que alguien, quien sea, suba 1 circuito, y sólo 1, que funcione. Un circuito completo, que se pueda armar sin tanta tramoya (problema)...

Yo por mi parte armé unos pedales Marshall de distorsion Bluesbreaker y no funciono para nada..ni ruido metia...absolutamente nada...
...me parece que esto de los efectos es un terrible bolazo..a nadie le andan!


----------



## Electronec

DJDRAKO dijo:


> Me gustaria realmente mucho que alguien, quien sea, suba 1 circuito, y sólo 1, que funcione. Un circuito completo, que se pueda armar sin tanta tramoya (problema)...



Hola compañero:
Puede que me explicara mal.
El circuito que he puesto, sacado del Datasheet, funciona de 10. 
Otra cosa es, que a mi personalmente, el sonido una vez procesado no me convenza. Cada uno tiene sus preferencias, o que mi amplificador de pruebas, no esté bien ecualizado.
El circuito funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

algp dijo:


> Yo te recomendaria continuar con una calculadora y un  poco de teoria........etc.......etc



Gracias por tal aporte. Todo un tutorial, si señor, veré que puedo hacer.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado, aquí dejo el PCB del esquema que comentamos (post #41).






DAJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo por mi parte armé unos pedales  Marshall de distorsion Bluesbreaker y no funciono para nada..ni ruido  metia...absolutamente nada...
> ...me parece que esto de los efectos es un terrible bolazo..a nadie le  andan!



El pedal que expongo en este hilo; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...uyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index8.html funciona de lujo.

100% probado.

Saludos.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

Amigos del foro,  quiero consultar si para armar el Rebote Delay 2.5  necesariamente se le tiene que poner un footwith  con su led  y todo eso.   o  puede funcionar asi directamente como lo especifica en el layout ...solo con sus controles....Volumen,  tiempo,  eco......?


----------



## Dano

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> Amigos del foro,  quiero consultar si para armar el Rebote Delay 2.5  necesariamente se le tiene que poner un footwith  con su led  y todo eso.   o  puede funcionar asi directamente como lo especifica en el layout ...solo con sus controles....Volumen,  tiempo,  eco......?




El footswitch en cualquier pedal por lo general no tiene ninguna acción sobre el efecto, solamente lo que haces es intercalar o no el efecto en la linea de sonido.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

Amigos del foro confeccione el rebote delay 2.5 de tonepad,  y me va muy bien solo un inconveniente los graves suenan mas fuertes que los agudos,  me explico de los agudos las repeticiones son casi imperceptibles,  pero con los graves si se escucha bien fuerte,  algun componente que seria necesario remplazarlo  para que sea equitativo  .....  gracias


----------



## CsDesign

hola soy nuevo en estoy veo que esutedes ya son muy buenos en esto, estaba viendo el diseño con el PT2399 y el 4558 y no en cuneto el ultim ontegrado queria saber si existe alguna diferencia con Rc4558P, y tambien como puedo para que una adapatado de 9 volts de los 12 que solocita.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este otro tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/

Averigua si te pueden enviar el integrado desde alguno de estos proveedores:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## ernestogn

alguien tiene el dato si Se consigue el PT2399 en argentina?


----------



## CsDesign

gracias fogonazo, y es muy util ellink de los proveedores


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

amigos del foro,  como les mencione  confeccione el rebote delay 2.5 de tonepad con una bateria de 9 voltios y funciona bien pero la bateria no dura mucho, lo que quisiera saber es si con un adaptador de   12V 300mA (que es el que tengo), tenga algun problema, o es necesario reducir el voltaje a 9V,  si es el caso como hago para reducirlo,  gracias.


----------



## luis vera

Freddy, no debes tener problema ya que el TL072 soporta 12 volt y el Pt2399 tiene un regulador de voltaje a 5 volt que no lo afectará, solo verifica que el condensador electrolítico de 47uF sea de 16 o 25 volt ya que si has puesto de menos voltaje se destruirá.
Luis Vera


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

Gracias Luis,   Ya hice la prueba con el adaptador de 12 voltios  como dijiste y efectivamente no hay ningun problema,   el rebote delay  esta de maravilla,  no presenta ningun zumbido de frituras etc  etc,  utiice en la mayor parte condensadores de poliester en ves de los de ceramica.  tambien lo arme en la caja de la fuente de una pe ATX,  quisiera  montar las fotos pero no se hacerlo,  creo que se utiliza un programa especial. sera mas adelante


----------



## rodivan

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y no tengo mucha idea de esto, es que recien pase a 3er año de la escuela tecnica y quiero aprender mas cosas porque la electronica me fa ina  jjeje. hem la pregunta es un poco estupida pero que programa usan para hacerlos PCB?????

a perdon, tengo otra disculpen: combiene poner poner a la entrada del switch un capacitor ceramico soldado a la carcaza del pedal (en caso de que fuera de metal no?) para evitar las interferencias? es que a mi guitarra electrica le puse un siwtch para hacer efectos a lo buckethead con el wah  pero cuando apretaba el switch me hacia una interferencia tremenda y le mande un capacitor de 0.47uF en la entrada a masa y joya, la redujo un monton. por eso pregunto se combiene lo mismo aca. 


PD: perdon si la pregunta es estupida, es que como ya dijesoy nuevo y no tengo mucha idea de esto y me gustaria mucho aprender. Gracias de antemano al que responda


----------



## wonperhez

Muchas Gracias!



kaká_2008 dijo:


> aqui lo tienes amigo...
> pasate por
> 
> www.tonepad.com
> 
> hay muchos efectos...
> 
> saludos!


----------



## silvia espinel

hola tengo una duda tonta la forma de coneccion de los jack y del dpdt es asi para este archivo 
Archivos Adjuntos





rebotedelay_242.pdf


----------



## markitosb

grasias  buenaso  el pdf


----------



## n3wbie

Hola foreros.
Les comento, me compre un cabezal de 100w Electrovox (una marca nacional de acá) y el mismo venía con un tanque de reverb de esos a resortes, de accutronics.
El tanque es igualito a este:






La cuestión es que el mismo tiene sus tres resortes y las dos bobinas. Según el esquema que vi en la misma página de accutronics la bobina de entrada debería medir 36ohm si mido su resistencia en DC, y así es. La bobina de salida debería medir 200ohm y no lo hace.

El tanque se conecta como todos los accutronics de su marca, con las conexiones que acá llamo "RCA", es decir, con este tipo de conexión:







Obviamente, la conclusión es que la bobina de salida esta "abierta", o quemada, dañada, como sea. 

Alguien sabe si es posible poner un reverb digital en donde iba el tanque?? Mas que todo por el tema de las impedancias..
La impedancia de entrada son 310ohm y de salida son 2575ohm... (Segun la tabla que sale en la pagína de Accoutronics)

Sé que el mismo cabezal, ahora no lo hacen mas con tanque de reverb sino que lo hacen con reverb digital, pero no se que tipo de reverb digital ni nada.
Si alguien sabe de algun caso similar, o sabe que se puede hacer, le agradezco su ayuda 

P.D.: Pido disculpas si coloco el post en la sección equivocada, soy de muy poco andar por este foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Y ya le revisaste las conecciones del cable?

¿O no te animás a rebobinarlo si está cortado?

Porque a veces no es que se quema sino que se corta la bobina por vibración , así que desarmarla , soldarla y volverla a armar 

Saludos !


----------



## denis92

hola, alguien tiene algun circuito para tda1022, he visto el datasheet pero nose que son las tensiones "input  clock" que tienen dibujito de onda cuadrada, alguien sabe que se conecta en esos puntos??
gracias..


----------



## gerardo tovar

silvia espinel dijo:


> hola tengo una duda tonta la forma de coneccion de los jack y del dpdt es asi para este archivo
> Archivos Adjuntos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebotedelay_242.pdf



hola
la imagen que subiste esta bien conectada.
si quieres ver otras formas de como hacerlo busca en www.tonepad.com




denis92 dijo:


> hola, alguien tiene algun circuito para tda1022, he visto el datasheet pero nose que son las tensiones "input  clock" que tienen dibujito de onda cuadrada, alguien sabe que se conecta en esos puntos??
> gracias..



hola
en este post hay un diagrama con el tda1022. Y lo que se conecta en estos pines es la señal de clock de otro circuito, que te sirve para controlar el tda1022, puedes verlo en casi todos los circuitos de delay y reverb. (zombie chorus, dm2 de boss, micro chorus,etc)

te recomiendo que leas esto para que entiendas como funcionan http://www.pisotones.com/Zombie/MBC/ZombieChorus.htm


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

amigos, quiero darle mas fuerza a mi rebote delay a los sonidos agudos puesto que los graves se escucha con mayor nitides, algun componente para remplazarlo


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola fredy.
Puedes empezar subiendo el diagrama de tu pedal o foto de la placa (pcb) y/o sus perillas, marca modelo etc.


----------



## FREDY ROLAND

amigo, no se como subir fotos pero  es el rebote delay 2.5  que esta en el post 67 de Silvia Espinel alli esta el diagrama y los componentes....... gracias de antemano

Gerardo, rectifico  esta en el post 67 de Gerardo Tovar


----------



## Electronec

Me estoy haciendo este de Tupolev: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/ Creo que entre hoy y mañana lo tendré listo.

El integrado lo he conseguido en internet por 2,75 euros, 15,84 pesos, mas barato imposible. Esta es la página: http://www.retroamplis.com/PT2399/es.

Saludos.


----------



## eldelacoupee

Pido disculpas por el mensaje anterior, estoy acostumbrado a hablar asi, jajaj, en fin.. reformulando la pregunta... un amigo quiere que le haga el delay, y estuve viendo el que subió "kaká_2008" el rebotedelay_242 ... alguien lo probó?  funciona? tienen idea de cuanto sale el PT 2399? Gracias y saludos..!


----------



## gerardo tovar

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> amigo, no se como subir fotos pero  es el rebote delay 2.5  que esta en el post 67 de Silvia Espinel alli esta el diagrama y los componentes....... gracias de antemano
> 
> Gerardo, rectifico  esta en el post 67 de Gerardo Tovar



DISCULPA la tardansa.
le puedes poner un boster de agudos o modificarle el capacitor de entrada de señal



FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> amigo, no se como subir fotos pero  es el rebote delay 2.5  que esta en el post 67 de Silvia Espinel alli esta el diagrama y los componentes....... gracias de antemano
> 
> Gerardo, rectifico  esta en el post 67 de Gerardo Tovar



DISCULPA la tardansa.
le puedes poner un boster de agudos o modificarle el capacitor de entrada de señal





eldelacoupee dijo:


> Pido disculpas por el mensaje anterior, estoy acostumbrado a hablar asi, jajaj, en fin.. reformulando la pregunta... un amigo quiere que le haga el delay, y estuve viendo el que subió "kaká_2008" el rebotedelay_242 ... alguien lo probó?  funciona? tienen idea de cuanto sale el PT 2399? Gracias y saludos..!



claro que funciona el rebote delay lo hize y funciona de maravilla.
te dejo el link de mi prueba de mi delay





y el pt2399 me salio en 20 pesos en Querétaro Mx


----------



## eldelacoupee

Zarpado flaco... Despues lo voy a hacer... Pasa qe no me cierra mucho el tema de las conexiones son una especie de jack hembras para las 2 ? O como es?  Gracias!


----------



## gerardo tovar

si son 2 jacks de 6.3 mm.
 te dejo un pdf de conexiones de estos jacks y el dp3t footswitch.
espero que te sirva


----------



## eldelacoupee

se me hizo una ensalada en la cabeza... ahi me lo baje el diagrama pero no entiendo la parte qe dice battery snap que esta el 9+ positivo y el otro que figura como imput jack ring... en definitiva la entrada y salida de esto seria con una jack de 6.3 mm pero con la conexion similar a un amplificador?  es decir entrada salida alimentación y listo.. ?



seria asi.. ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disculpen las molestias, con el resto del circuito me arreglo pero las conexiones de entrada siempre me joden la existencia..


----------



## gerardo tovar

si, es correcto. 
es la manera mas facil

si son 2 mono, si lo quieres hacer de la forma secilla que publicaste. Y lo de la llave inversora esta contemplado en el pdf que subi.


----------



## hbarsola

Hola buen circuito electronec , el circuito de delay que pusiste funciona con 12 Volts, ¿que pasa si le pongo 9V, es suficiente para que tenga una buena salida ?
Los integrados mn3101 y 3007 pueden funcionar con 9V en éste circuito con los valores de resistencias y capacitores que les pusiste ? Es así o hay que ponerle un buffer antes de la realimentación ?
Saludos


----------



## Electronec

hbarsola dijo:


> Hola buen circuito electronec , el circuito de delay que pusiste funciona con 12 Volts, ¿
> que pasa si le pongo 9V, es suficiente para que tenga una buena salida ?
> Los integrados mn3101 y 3007 pueden funcionar con 9V en éste circuito con los valores de resistencias y capacitores que les pusiste ? Es así o hay que ponerle un buffer antes de la realimentación ?
> Saludos



Buenas compañero.

Sin problema, 9V ......fíjate en este pedal de Boss. Se alimenta con una pila de 9V, utilizando esos dos integrados, te lo recomiendo, es la caña:

_ Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica (Incluyen diagramas de pedales Boss) _

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar

alguien sabe si funciona el reverb_sd?

lo que pasa es que ya consegui los dos integrados y voy a hacer el pcb.

salu2 y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Ya que tan discutiendo como hacer reverbs, me interezan los circuitos con MN3005 y MN3008, pero...............................
En mi país no los quieren traer!!! ignoran si existen; ese es el problema e importarlos sale un ojo de la cara, lo único que hay y muy barato como 1 dolar es el MN3007; alguien sabe por ahi como hacer para que los MN3007 (1024 stages) se puedan convertir en MN3008 (2048 stages) y/o MN3005 (4056 stages) no sé como hacerlo con MN3007?? alguien tiene una idea?; tengo un ciento de MN3007 en mi poder y otro tanto de MN3101, además de unas docenas de MN3207 y sus pares MN3201; me podrán ayudar?? no soy ing. en electrónica, soy muy bueno en diseñar PCB a partir de esquemas o fotos de los layout o partes cobreadas de algún pedal comercial; (ingeniería inversa se llama creo) si me dan un circuito puedo hacer la chamba de postear el PCB y el layout acá, soy adicto al SPRINT LAYOUT lo domino; espero que se pueda, ya que cuento con suficiente material a la mano.
El Reberb con PT2399 es muy complicado y sale demasiado costoso, no hay otro más simple?? gracias por responder; felicitaciones ELECTRONEC tú siempre con cosas excelentes!!


----------



## Pablo LB

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Ya que tan discutiendo como hacer reverbs, me interezan los circuitos con MN3005 y MN3008, pero...............................
> En mi país no los quieren traer!!! ignoran si existen; ese es el problema e importarlos sale un ojo de la cara, lo único que hay y muy barato como 1 dolar es el MN3007; alguien sabe por ahi como hacer para que los MN3007 (1024 stages) se puedan convertir en MN3008 (2048 stages) y/o MN3005 (4056 stages) no sé como hacerlo con MN3007?? alguien tiene una idea?; tengo un ciento de MN3007 en mi poder y otro tanto de MN3101, además de unas docenas de MN3207 y sus pares MN3201; me podrán ayudar?? no soy ing. en electrónica, soy muy bueno en diseñar PCB a partir de esquemas o fotos de los layout o partes cobreadas de algún pedal comercial; (ingeniería inversa se llama creo) si me dan un circuito puedo hacer la chamba de postear el PCB y el layout acá, soy adicto al SPRINT LAYOUT lo domino; espero que se pueda, ya que cuento con suficiente material a la mano.
> El Reberb con PT2399 es muy complicado y sale demasiado costoso, no hay otro más simple?? gracias por responder; felicitaciones ELECTRONEC tú siempre con cosas excelentes!!



Hola GSM, encontré ésta versión de Reberb "simple" utilizando un PT2399, tengo entendido que éste IC si es ubicable en Lima, hace 3 años una amiga que vive en Surquillo me regaló 3, yo vivo en Chimbote, le preguntaré como hizo para conseguirlos si hace falta.

Slds.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola GSM, encontré ésta versión de Reberb "simple" utilizando un PT2399, tengo entendido que éste IC si es ubicable en Lima, hace 3 años una amiga que vive en Surquillo me regaló 3, yo vivo en Chimbote, le preguntaré como hizo para conseguirlos si hace falta.
> 
> Slds.



No te preocupes PABLO tengo casi un centenar d eeso, recién saliditos del HORNO!!! un importador de PARURO de aquellos mis años felices de los 80´s me los ha traido, espro no le hagan problemas en la aduana, pal próximo año será, graxias por el circuito!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Que bueno, y que envidia siento jajajaja. 
Estaré atento para cuando publiques los resultados de tu Reverb.

Slds.


----------



## Yamaki

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Ya que tan discutiendo como hacer reverbs, me interezan los circuitos con MN3005 y MN3008, pero...............................
> En mi país no los quieren traer!!! ignoran si existen; ese es el problema e importarlos sale un ojo de la cara, lo único que hay y muy barato como 1 dolar es el MN3007; alguien sabe por ahi como hacer para que los MN3007 (1024 stages) se puedan convertir en MN3008 (2048 stages) y/o MN3005 (4056 stages) no sé como hacerlo con MN3007?? alguien tiene una idea?; tengo un ciento de MN3007 en mi poder y otro tanto de MN3101, además de unas docenas de MN3207 y sus pares MN3201; me podrán ayudar?? no soy ing. en electrónica, soy muy bueno en diseñar PCB a partir de esquemas o fotos de los layout o partes cobreadas de algún pedal comercial; (ingeniería inversa se llama creo) si me dan un circuito puedo hacer la chamba de postear el PCB y el layout acá, soy adicto al SPRINT LAYOUT lo domino; espero que se pueda, ya que cuento con suficiente material a la mano.
> El Reberb con PT2399 es muy complicado y sale demasiado costoso, no hay otro más simple?? gracias por responder; felicitaciones ELECTRONEC tú siempre con cosas excelentes!!


 
Quetal amigo en si que necesitas interconectar el MN3007 con el MN3101 o algun pedal Japones con el PT, pues amigo ya somos 2 adictos al Sprint tambien soy muy bueno en sacarle clon a todocualquier cosa nos estamos hablando ya que estamos hablando el mismo idioma, que version tenes?

Saludos para Peru en especial a una amiga de la USAT


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo en si que necesitas interconectar el MN3007 con el MN3101 o algun pedal Japones con el PT, pues amigo ya somos 2 adictos al Sprint tambien soy muy bueno en sacarle clon a todocualquier cosa nos estamos hablando ya que estamos hablando el mismo idioma, que version tenes?
> 
> Saludos para Peru en especial a una amiga de la USAT



QUÍ BUINOOOO!! OTRO ADICTO MÁS!!!!!!!!!! soy super adicto al SPRINT saco layouts de fotos; a todos los BOSS ya les tengo en layouts y la adaptación del BOSS DC IN en placa de los antíguos; además de la conversión de ACA a PSG o sea de 12V AC a 9V DC, ya directo en la placa para no confundirse, estoy tratando de clonar el REVERB de la BOSS pero no consigo esos ICs ==>BA´s!! a ver si tengo suerte uno de estos días en mis pesquizas con los recicladores, no me queda de otra man!!
El revrb de RICK & EARTHSCUM todavía lo tengo en diseño, he colgado uan imagen todo en uno de ese pedal lo tengo que hacer ya que me lo piden mucho!!
Una mirada indiscreta a ver en 3D:






Muchas gracias al que me dió la referencia, estaba todavía en el foro gringo!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

erickelec dijo:


> De que marca es? o modelo? y si está comprobado que funcione?  hay imagenes de como construirlo?



Si quieres hacerte un WHA empieza a buscar circuitos fáciles, bueno los wha son elementales solo unas 9 o 12 piezas eso es todo, lo trankasa es el FASEL o BOBINA de 500mH o 600mH según marka y tu oido!! la parte mecánica es para los manitas nomás! no apto pa principiantes ejejejjeeeeeeeee!! mira en FUZZCENTRAL ahí hay unos circuitos muy interezantes y SAN GOOGLE también te puede ayudar!!!

SUERTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Saludos, se ve bien la distribución en placa para el Reverb.

Referente al Wah, quizá ésta versión de Ibañez sea una alternativa, no necesita mecanismo del Potenciometro, seria un pedal simple (sube y baja ) para el LED que iluminará el LDR y tampoco necesita bobina.

En mi caso hice el circuito de un wah cry baby, pero utilizo un sistema óptico en lugar de potenciometro, en lugar de la bobina utilicé el primario de un Tranformador de audio de un TV a color Toshiba antiguo.

Si hace falta subiré un diagrama sencillo del sistema optico (2 LDR + 2 LED) que empleé para mi modesto wah.

Slds.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Puedo proponer una cosita al respecto de todos estos comentarios...??
> 
> Yo por mi parte armé unos pedales Marshall de distorsion Bluesbreaker y no funciono para nada..ni ruido metia...absolutamente nada...
> ...me parece que esto de los efectos es un terrible bolazo..a nadie le andan!



De donde sacaste el esquema??? yo armé el BLUESBREAKER de la GALERÍA de ARON NELSON guiando a un alumno y le salió en una, solo tenía que desoldar un puente que había hecho accidentalmente entre las pistas y funciona que es una delicia!!!
este es el esquema:


Te doy fe que este pedal sí funciona, talvez tus problemas son a la hora de realizar los cableados, si utilizas un 3pdt ponle un PCB adaptativo y ahí cablea todo, hay muchos diseños de ellos en la red así evitas los problemas de siempre, si has visto mis diseños en la red todos funcionan; tengo 10 muffes diseñados así, el FERMUS DELAY; el FLANGER de JORGE el MISSTRESS con MN3007 lo tengo cerca de mis ojos y funciona; además de los diseños que me ayudó a hacer ELECTRONEC en este foro el HM-2 y mi diseño del HM-3 te aseguro que funcionan y unos 100´s de pedales más!!!
Deseo de todo corazón que no te desanimes y cambies tus conceptos sobre circuitos de pedales, eso sí asegúrate que sean de buenas referencias y estén comprobados; por lo pronto todos los de GORI que es un japonés excelente en diseños y los de MATSUMI tengo su MAXON overload  OD-808 excelente hecho con circuito propio basado en su diseño y con perillas de joyas!!.
También he realizado circuitos propios tremendos MI DEV/NULL I y II; ayudé a clonar el DIRTY BOMB, y otros tantos pedales todos funcionan muy bien!!

CUAL QUIERES HACER???


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Gracias por tal aporte. Todo un tutorial, si señor, veré que puedo hacer.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por otro lado, aquí dejo el PCB del esquema que comentamos (post #41).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El pedal que expongo en este hilo; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...uyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index8.html funciona de lujo.
> 
> 100% probado.
> 
> Saludos.



Holas ELECTRONEC aquí molestándote como siempre, quiero atacar a ese delay que posteaste con MN3007 ya que tengo un ciento de ellos con sus respectivos MN3101:
Como siempre a mi estilacho personal le agruegué un interruptor electrónico pa utilizar el switcher momentaneo que usamos en nuestros clones de BOSS, el tamaño del PCB es de 8cmx11cm ya que quepa en mis cajas a lo BOSS que me fabrico.
A ver si les das un cheking indiscreto al siguiente layout que subo; no lo he probado aún.
El interruptor lo he sacado de otro foro, está basado en dos ICs (CD4011 y CD4053) de costo muy ínfimo en mi país, aver dale un ojito!!:



Espero que no te moleste el nombre ya que te diste el trabajito de hacer el PCB!!! espero les guste.


----------



## Electronec

GSM, tu no molestas, compañero, al revés, ....ya sabes.

1º. Sin el esquema es un poco difícil ver si chufla o no.

2º. Ese circuito lo probé y va, pero cuando hice el Chorusel CE-2, me di cuenta que ese era una castaña.            
     Apuesta por el CE-2 de Boss, ya sabes que lo tengo hecho y va de lujo.

3º. No entiendo lo del torruptor con el 4011 y demas...¿ Para que es ?

4º. Lo de Electro en la serigrafía, me alaga,  no hace falta, ya sabes que lo que hay en el foro es del Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> GSM, tu no molestas, compañero, al revés, ....ya sabes.
> 
> 1º. Sin el esquema es un poco difícil ver si chufla o no.
> 
> 2º. Ese circuito lo probé y va, pero cuando hice el Chorusel CE-2, me di cuenta que ese era una castaña.
> Apuesta por el CE-2 de Boss, ya sabes que lo tengo hecho y va de lujo.
> 
> 3º. No entiendo lo del torruptor con el 4011 y demas...¿ Para que es ?
> 
> 4º. Lo de Electro en la serigrafía, me alaga,  no hace falta, ya sabes que lo que hay en el foro es del Foro.
> 
> Saludos.


El CD4011 y el CD4053 son interruptores digitales que saqué de otro foro, estoy probándolo a ver si lo implemento con mis otros engendritos!!! jejejejeeee
Tengo una idea loca hacer toda mi colección de BIG MUFF PI con pedales a lo BOSS!!!
No pretendo hacer un Chorus solo un delay suave que tenga algo de revbr solo eso!!
El circuito básico es el que publicaste, solo he agregado el interruptor digital; estoy adicionando a este mensaje el esquema original con su layout original y el mío propuesto, lo integré al circuito del delay que propusiste; solo que voltee el CD4053 para hacer más compacto el circuito. 

GRAXIAS amigo !!!


----------



## Electronec

No conocía el CD4053, muy interesante, me lo anoto.
Lo de integrarle en el efecto es buena idea y por mi parte adelante, el layout en principio se ve bien.

Esperamos tus comentarios.

Un saludo.


----------



## gerardo tovar

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Holas ELECTRONEC aquí molestándote como siempre, quiero atacar a ese delay que posteaste con MN3007 ya que tengo un ciento de ellos con sus respectivos MN3101:
> Como siempre a mi estilacho personal le agruegué un interruptor electrónico pa utilizar el switcher momentaneo que usamos en nuestros clones de BOSS, el tamaño del PCB es de 8cmx11cm ya que quepa en mis cajas a lo BOSS que me fabrico.
> A ver si les das un cheking indiscreto al siguiente layout que subo; no lo he probado aún.
> El interruptor lo he sacado de otro foro, está basado en dos ICs (CD4011 y CD4053) de costo muy ínfimo en mi país, aver dale un ojito!!:
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8447/electroechom3007300dpi.jpg
> 
> Espero que no te moleste el nombre ya que te diste el trabajito de hacer el PCB!!! espero les guste.



hola amigo,

si funciono el pedalito???   


saludos


----------



## hbarsola

muy bueno si funciona pero no muy bien ,hay que mejorarlo 

saludos


----------



## mglbrv

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola GSM, encontré ésta versión de Reberb "simple" utilizando un PT2399, tengo entendido que éste IC si es ubicable en Lima, hace 3 años una amiga que vive en Surquillo me regaló 3, yo vivo en Chimbote, le preguntaré como hizo para conseguirlos si hace falta.
> 
> Slds.



Hola amigo, ese pedal ha sido probado?


----------



## Pablo LB

mglbrv dijo:


> Hola amigo, ese pedal ha sido probado?



Hola, en lo personal, no me gustan los "reverbs", pero a pesar de ello, lo probé experimentalmente.. y si, funciona "decente", todo lo que se puede conseguir de ese IC (PT2399).

Saludos.


----------



## nando143

Hola a todos, estoy queriendo hacer el tonepad rebote delay 2.5, pero viendo el pcb me pareció que esta invertido y que cuando pongan los componentes como muestra me va a quedar todo al revés.

Les adjunto la foto.

Me explico, el esquema de como van los componentes está bien, pero analizando el pcb, al pasar a la placa va a quedar en espejo, y si yo pongo los componentes tal cual me muestra el esquema me van a quedar invertidos, para que no pase eso deberìa poner los componentes del lado de las pistas.
No se si me explico.


Esta bien lo que digo o yo estoy flasheando cualquiera?

Saludos


----------



## joako666

nando143 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy queriendo hacer el tonepad rebote delay 2.5, pero viendo el pcb me pareció que esta invertido y que cuando pongan los componentes como muestra me va a quedar todo al revés.
> 
> Les adjunto la foto.
> 
> Me explico, el esquema de como van los componentes está bien, pero analizando el pcb, al pasar a la placa va a quedar en espejo, y si yo pongo los componentes tal cual me muestra el esquema me van a quedar invertidos, para que no pase eso deberìa poner los componentes del lado de las pistas.
> No se si me explico.
> 
> 
> Esta bien lo que digo o yo estoy flasheando cualquiera?
> 
> Saludos



Los dibujos de PCB siempre vienen en modo espejo para que al hacerlos con el método de planchado, queden bien. Saludos


----------



## colcrt

buenas, he estado buscando y los que he chequeado segun veo son mas delays, 
estoy buscando un *reverb pedal* pero los que he encontrado son bastante caras las piezas como esta "*Accutronics Digi-Log Reverb Unit Model:BTDR-2H*" la verdad nose ni que es =/ 
alguno tendrá planos que pueda compartir, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

colcrt dijo:


> buenas, he estado buscando y los que he chequeado segun veo son mas delays,
> estoy buscando un *reverb pedal* pero los que he encontrado son bastante caras las piezas como esta "*Accutronics Digi-Log Reverb Unit Model:BTDR-2H*" la verdad nose ni que es =/
> alguno tendrá planos que pueda compartir, saludos


Hola caro Don colcrt te recomendo mirar aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...rInYAhUCTt8KHfm5Dd4Q_AUICygC&biw=1280&bih=912
Actualmente ese CI "PT2399" es lo mas enpleyado para armar circuitos de delay (atrazo) en audio , es baratito $$ , sensillho de armar y reconprobado!.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

